# Music Box



## DConrad2007 (Nov 25, 2007)

Has anyone had experience with the Music Box harddrive system for the new Max? Can you record from XM or the radio onto the Music Box system or is there restrictions?


----------



## DRUMZDUDE (Jun 16, 2008)

I have Music Box in my G37S and as far as I can tell, you can only record CD's.


----------



## DConrad2007 (Nov 25, 2007)

I had a feeling it worked like that.Just wanted see if you could have a little fun with it.


----------



## Zax15 (Jul 8, 2008)

Music Box only allows you to record from Audio CD (CDDA, not MP3/WMA), which is rather limiting. 

I've been writing MP3's with track data out to audio CD's using CD-Text so when you record them into Music Box it has the artist/track information - works but it would be easier if you could just copy the MP3's directly.

I would also mention, when driving it won't let you search (album, artist etc).

> Picked up my new 09 Max on Saturday (7/5) and loving it!


----------



## JeffreyM (Apr 14, 2009)

I am trying to determine what is the largest compact flash that the music box will support. Is there a limit stated anywhere? I can't find it.

Also, does the port cover on the dash pull straight off? I don't want to break it and it seems pretty tight.


----------



## JeffreyM (Apr 14, 2009)

Here is what Nissan told me:
There is no limit to the size of the CF Card. As well, it is not used to transfer music onto the MusicBox drive, it is additional storage space to the MBox drive.

So, I purchased an 8GB 15mb/sec card. Hope there are no issues.


----------

